# SLP loudmouth muffler install



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Spiceredm606 (Jan 21, 2011)

now get yourself a cam and it will sound like this.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

cam is a little out of my price range for a while.


----------

